# My P's 3 Month Or So Update



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Serrasalmus Sanchezi - 4" exact

Serrasalmus Maculatus- 2.5" exact

Vinny serras both - 1.5" still

Pygocentrus Nattereri - 7" exact


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Now swim...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Very nice, bet you had to deal with a lot of sliding around using the plate


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like rbp's ready for supper. Bet flopping on that hard ass plate sukd. Fish lookn awesome. Macs gonna have awesome coloration. Might be a blue diamond Mac like mine in a few months.lol. Why aren't the little guys growing? They eat good?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

You know what bruner your right the pygo is kinda underweight, i fees him shrimp and tilapia every other day, i was very dissapointed with the babies i feed them tropical flakes and mysis+brine shrimp mix everyday!
An mac is badass like always everyone is skitty after measuring except for him lol

Yes there was alot of splashing and flopping lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Delicious


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> You know what bruner your right the pygo is kinda underweight, i fees him shrimp and tilapia every other day, i was very dissapointed with the babies i feed them tropical flakes and mysis+brine shrimp mix everyday!
> An mac is badass like always *everyone is skitty after measuring *except for him lol
> 
> Yes there was alot of splashing and flopping lol


Sanchezi starts as soon as he is off the plate..

What size tank are the vinnys in and whats the filtration for them? Somethings not in check.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Vinny are in their own 10gl with 20gl rated aquaclear


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao. I think rbp looks awesome. I don't like the fat fish look less they ready to drop couple thousand eggs. I ment he looks like he's ready to be supper. Can't really even see his belly area cause ruler anyhow. Split tank might help with getting vinnys eatn more.food competition always helps. Flakes aren't the best food imo. Too small, airy. Take a ton to fill em up. Lots of waste. Bloodworms, frozen brine, guppies, mollies, a weekly minnow or two, krill n plenty of trout worms. How big were the vinnys when you got em?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I prefer longer tanks like 15 or 20long. But I'd double em up per tank. Use half as many tanks(right now)& it would definitely help getting your little guys eatn better. I'd put the extra filter on the tank also. 2fish 2 filters one tank. this way your all filters stays cycled also.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds good bruner thanks ! Yea flakes are ELIMINATED

Everyones back to normal and all of their stomach are HUGE lmao just fed them

P.s mac is more of a green diamond variant lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Need a bigger plate lol... nice plate view


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well for the rb yea lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your vinnys should be at LEAST twice the size they are now..


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Sounds good bruner thanks ! Yea flakes are ELIMINATED
> 
> Everyones back to normal and all of their stomach are HUGE lmao just fed them
> 
> P.s mac is more of a green diamond variant lol


you guys are killin me with the constant influx of new, descriptive common names


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

primetime3wise said:


> Sounds good bruner thanks ! Yea flakes are ELIMINATED
> 
> Everyones back to normal and all of their stomach are HUGE lmao just fed them
> 
> P.s mac is more of a green diamond variant lol


*you guys are killin me with the constant influx of new, descriptive common names*








[/quote]










its all thanks to serrasalmus rhombeus


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wait till you checkout my super rare Amethyst rhom & my double dipped blue diamond macs. My triple platinum blk masked elong is stunning & can't forget my smoked out blk belly piranha. Lol.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

:laugh:










that's pretty much how it seems now


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

cool pics


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

salvo85 said:


> cool pics


thank you sir


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They do look nice freak.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Your Vinny Serra looks small. Didn't we get it at the same time? Mine is hitting at 2" already.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

shut it









Juss playin, hey im working on it. could it be possible that temp has to do with this?

his tank is around 75 degrees


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

higher the temp the higher the metabolic rate, so yes it does lol

Nice p's p-freak


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good, P-Freak!...Your piranhas rock like a KING DIAMOND concert!!!...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Temp is a big part of it. Bump it up a little. He'll be more active, eat more, grow faster.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Done and done!!!


----------

